# Resuming MA training



## dan.jaret (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi guys, I started training northern shaolin again a month ago after not training for a few years. It definitely feels great and I'm not sure why I stopped in the first place (life, family, work, studies, money, kids, excuses? lol)

I'm 35 years old, and I've exercised since as far back as I can remember. What I've been doing all this time that I did not train martial arts per se is, stretching, calisthenics, jogging, etc. I'm glad I did because coming back to martial arts classes was not that tough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There's tons of great info and people in here so I'll get to reading!


----------



## Tames D (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome along. Northern Shaolin, could you elaborate on that?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome. You'll find a lot of different views, approaches, and arts represented here on MT - good disagreements to get you thinking, and maybe even some sparring partners.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk and welcome back to martial arts training. Hope you enjoy both.

How long did you train originally before you took a hiatus from your study?


----------



## wingchun100 (Dec 30, 2016)

Having had to leave and come back to training several times myself, I am always happy to read a post like this.


----------



## Oldbear343 (Dec 30, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Jenna (Dec 30, 2016)

dan.jaret said:


> Hi guys, I started training northern shaolin again a month ago after not training for a few years. It definitely feels great and I'm not sure why I stopped in the first place (life, family, work, studies, money, kids, excuses? lol)
> 
> I'm 35 years old, and I've exercised since as far back as I can remember. What I've been doing all this time that I did not train martial arts per se is, stretching, calisthenics, jogging, etc. I'm glad I did because coming back to martial arts classes was not that tough
> 
> ...


Hey welcome along! Can I ask what made you start again after your hiatus??


----------



## Buka (Dec 30, 2016)

Welcome to MT, bro. Glad you're back training.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah, the Northern Shaolin, really curious.


----------



## dan.jaret (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.



Transk53 said:


> Welcome along. Northern Shaolin, could you elaborate on that?


Let me try, the style is bei shaolin, long fist shaolin. I don't know a lot about the history, I found it here:
Northern Shaolin (martial art) - Wikipedia
This matches what I'm practicing. I'm learning the form Shaolin 6 now, Tun Da. It's pretty amazing, it keeps your energy pumping. How can I explain it... I feel on fire after 30 minutes of practice, I see vapor coming out of my body, much like dragon ball Z stuff LOL



gpseymour said:


> Welcome. You'll find a lot of different views, approaches, and arts represented here on MT - good disagreements to get you thinking, and maybe even some sparring partners.


Excellent, this will be good to learn to control my temper and not let it control me 



Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk and welcome back to martial arts training. Hope you enjoy both.
> 
> How long did you train originally before you took a hiatus from your study?


For 1 year and a half this particular style, and the hiatus was a few years long though I was always connected in some ways, practicing the little I remembered.



wingchun100 said:


> Having had to leave and come back to training several times myself, I am always happy to read a post like this.


Yeah man, I don't know why this happens, part of our personality? I'm getting a hold of myself and not quitting again. Even if I can practice 10 minutes a day, that's what I'll do. I believe the forum will keep me motivated, I hardly used forums before, I'm not very social and that's a mistake.



Jenna said:


> Hey welcome along! Can I ask what made you start again after your hiatus??


Feeling bad about abandoning my goals, wanting to practice a form or something that I had learne and just staying there not remembering much. Not knowing makes me feel bad about myself, I just had to realize that. Also feeling weak in a way and at the same time remembering how awesome I felt while I was training everyday.

Thanks for your questions guys, they prompted to get a few feelings out of me


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 1, 2017)

dan.jaret said:


> Yeah man, I don't know why this happens, part of our personality? I'm getting a hold of myself and not quitting again. Even if I can practice 10 minutes a day, that's what I'll do. I believe the forum will keep me motivated, I hardly used forums before, I'm not very social and that's a mistake.



For me it has been a matter of money. Well, at least it has been for the last few months. Before that, I was in a really bad marriage where I was made to feel like the world's biggest most selfish jerk if I went out and did wing chun. Once I get a couple debts eliminated though, I am free and clear to go back!


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2017)

dan.jaret said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.
> 
> 
> Let me try, the style is bei shaolin, long fist shaolin. I don't know a lot about the history, I found it here:
> ...



Controlling your temper does become easier. Rather than go stress overload and say and do things out of character, just use temper to step back. Eventually, that impulse becomes more evaluation. Loss of temper I don't know, just saying


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> For me it has been a matter of money. Well, at least it has been for the last few months. Before that, I was in a really bad marriage where I was made to feel like the world's biggest most selfish jerk if I went out and did wing chun. Once I get a couple debts eliminated though, I am free and clear to go back!



Not sure what the correct term is, but that is mucked up. All the best is somewhat is somewhat lame, but that anyway


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 1, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Not sure what the correct term is, but that is mucked up. All the best is somewhat is somewhat lame, but that anyway



It is what it is. That's what happens when you are married to a self-centered person. Anyway, it is also partially my fault for not just being like, "Uh, yeah...I'll talk to you after class." LOL


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> For me it has been a matter of money. Well, at least it has been for the last few months. Before that, I was in a really bad marriage where I was made to feel like the world's biggest most selfish jerk if I went out and did wing chun. Once I get a couple debts eliminated though, I am free and clear to go back!


I had a short financially-driven hiatus a while back, too. Lots of folks let the break in the habit keep them away until they feel like it's something in the past, and they never make it back. Glad to hear you'll be able to get back to active classes soon!


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I had a short financially-driven hiatus a while back, too. Lots of folks let the break in the habit keep them away until they feel like it's something in the past, and they never make it back. Glad to hear you'll be able to get back to active classes soon!



Probably not the original meaning, but still.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 1, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I had a short financially-driven hiatus a while back, too. Lots of folks let the break in the habit keep them away until they feel like it's something in the past, and they never make it back. Glad to hear you'll be able to get back to active classes soon!



Oh, this time around I did not let it break my habit. I have been practicing my forms, as well as other little weekly challenges suggested by a martial arts group I joined on Facebook.


----------



## dan.jaret (Jan 1, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Controlling your temper does become easier. Rather than go stress overload and say and do things out of character, just use temper to step back. Eventually, that impulse becomes more evaluation. Loss of temper I don't know, just saying


Interesting, this sounds like applying aikido or taichi to the situation 



wingchun100 said:


> Oh, this time around I did not let it break my habit. I have been practicing my forms, as well as other little weekly challenges suggested by a martial arts group I joined on Facebook.


Right, money should not be an issue, ever. Let's keep moving forward!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Oh, this time around I did not let it break my habit. I have been practicing my forms, as well as other little weekly challenges suggested by a martial arts group I joined on Facebook.


I was referring to the habit of going to class. Once that habit is broken, other things tend to fill the gap, unless we guard the gap.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2017)

dan.jaret said:


> Interesting, this sounds like applying aikido or taichi to the situation



No not really, although the image is quite nice


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 1, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I was referring to the habit of going to class. Once that habit is broken, other things tend to fill the gap, unless we guard the gap.



Yes. Well, the habit was broken by lack of money. LOL Whatever was filling class time will be booted out once the money issue is resolved.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 1, 2017)

dan.jaret said:


> Interesting, this sounds like applying aikido or taichi to the situation
> 
> 
> Right, money should not be an issue, ever. Let's keep moving forward!



No, it SHOULDN'T be an issue, but when you are a family man (or woman), it can get tricky to justify affording class when you have to feed or clothe another living being. LOL


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> No, it SHOULDN'T be an issue, but when you are a family man (or woman), it can get tricky to justify affording class when you have to feed or clothe another living being. LOL


Agreed. Or just when the money coming in is less than the bills coming in.


----------



## dan.jaret (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah... been wanting to buy a piano for months. And I just spent all savings in fixing the bathroom LOL


----------

